# Fische-Übersetzung  Dänisch-Deutsch



## Costas (3. März 2010)

*Aal - Ål
Aalmutter – Ålekvabbe*
*Bastardmakrele - Hestemakrel
Blauer Wittling - Sortmund, blåhvilling
Brachsenmakrele - Havbrasen
Dicklippige Meeräsche - Tyglæppet multe
Dornhai - Pighaj
Dorsch/Kabeljau - Torsk
Flunder – Skrubbe*
*Franzosendorsch - Skægtorsk
Froschquappe, Froschdorsch - Sortvels
Gemeiner Stör - Stør
Glattbutt - Slethvarre
Glattroche - Skade
Gotteslachs - Glansfisk
Grauer Knurhahn - Grå knurhane
Grenadierfisch - Langhale
*
*Heilbutt - Helleflynder
Hering - Sild
Heringshai - Sildehaj
Herringskönig - St. Peterfisk
Hornhecht - Hornfisk
Katfisch/Seewolf - Havkat
Kliesche - Ising
Knurrhahn - Knurhane
Köhler - Sej
Lachs - Laks
Leng – Lange*
*Limande, echte Rotzunge - Rødtunge
Lodde - Lodde
Lumb, Brosme - Brosme
Makrele - Makrel
Meeraal - Havål
Meerforelle - Havørred
Meerbarbe - Mulle
Mondfisch - Klumpfisk
Nagelrochen - Sømrokke
*
*Petermann - Fjæsing
Pollack - Lubbe
Rauhe Schaarbe - Håising 
Riemenfisch - Sildekonge
Riesenhai - Brugde
Rotbarsch – Rødfisk*
*Roter Knurhahn - Rød knurhane
Rotzunge - Skærising*
*Sardelle - Ansjos
Sardine - Sardin
Scharbe, Kliesche - Ising, slette
Schwarzer Heiilbutt - Hellefisk
Schwertfisch - sværdfisk
Seehase - Stenbider
Seehecht - Kulmule
Seeteufel - Havtaske
Seezunge - Søtunger
Schellfisch - Kuller
Scholle - Rødspætter
Steinbutt – Pighvar
*
*Sprotte - Brisling
Stintdorsch - Spærling
*
* Thun - Tun
Tobiasfisch/Sandaal - Tobis
Wittling - Hvilling
Wolfsbarsch – Havbars*


Gruss#h
Costas


----------



## Costas (3. März 2010)

*AW: Fische-Übersetzung  Dänisch-Deutsch*

Ein Vorschlag an die Moderatoren: 

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr diesen Thread unter den ersten 3-4 DK-Info-Threads platziert?


----------

